# Hooks



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I've misplaced my Midwest hook and I was wondering if anyone might know where I can get a quality hook in the UK? All I can find is lucky reptile hooks and they look pretty shoddy!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Use Todd Malone on eBay, he sells Midwest and gets it to you cheaper than Midwest will! He trades as BurroblancoAZ

Failing that, the best hooks in the Uk will probably be the one you make yourself from a golfclub and ally rod from B&Q!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Failing that, the best hooks in the Uk will probably be the one you make yourself from a golfclub and ally rod from B&Q!!


At last someone has found a real use for golf sticks well other than to batter half wits, inbred scum bags and members of staff you fail to do what you tell them!:devil:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Use Todd Malone on eBay, he sells Midwest and gets it to you cheaper than Midwest will! He trades as BurroblancoAZ
> 
> Failing that, *the best hooks in the Uk will probably be the one you make yourself from a golfclub and ally rod from B&Q*!!



:flrt:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Use Todd Malone on eBay, he sells Midwest and gets it to you cheaper than Midwest will! He trades as BurroblancoAZ


:2thumb: and quick delivery also i have used "4601guest" on ebay another from the states and good price and quick delivery:2thumb:


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

Richcymru said:


> I've misplaced my Midwest hook and I was wondering if anyone might know where I can get a quality hook in the UK? All I can find is lucky reptile hooks and they look pretty shoddy!


I have a midwest mini hook for sale at the moment if that is what you are after?

Many Thanks

David King


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Use Todd Malone on eBay, he sells Midwest and gets it to you cheaper than Midwest will! He trades as BurroblancoAZ
> 
> Failing that, the best hooks in the Uk will probably be the one you make yourself from a golfclub and ally rod from B&Q!!


il second that, very reasonable postage and delivered quick!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Lol*

I love the B&Q comment.... I wasn't a fan of the sharp pointy hooks in case of skewering much loved snakey...

...so a long flexible "roller" about three inches across works wonders with a rounded end...LOL.


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

maffy said:


> I love the B&Q comment.... I wasn't a fan of the sharp pointy hooks in case of skewering much loved snakey...
> 
> ...so a long flexible "roller" about three inches across works wonders with a rounded end...LOL.


The last cheap hook that I saw in a shop was very poor, the end was pointed and finished in a series of serrated steps presumably to make it more "grippy" on the snakes body. I have a feeling it was "Lucky Reptile" but I'm not 100% sure, in any case it wont be one I use on my babies.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> At last someone has found a real use for golf sticks well other than to batter half wits, inbred scum bags and members of staff you fail to do what you tell them!:devil:


:lol2:

I could think of other ways to use a golf club, but thats a completely different issue. :lol2:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Use Todd Malone on eBay, he sells Midwest and gets it to you cheaper than Midwest will! He trades as BurroblancoAZ


I second this. Todd is very friendly and helpful to deal with.



stuartdouglas said:


> Failing that, the best hooks in the Uk will probably be the one you make yourself from a golfclub and ally rod from B&Q!!


Agreed. 



ViperLover said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I could think of other ways to use a golf club, but thats a completely different issue. :lol2:


Rodger yourself raw with it? (No offence Rodger )


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ljkenny said:


> Rodger yourself raw with it? (No offence Rodger )


 
You fail miserably at Humour. :bash:


----------

